# EA or ACS Assessment?



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I would like to seek your advise on a matter of assessment. I am planning to apply under Subclass 189.

I have a Bachelor's Degree in Electrical & Electronics Engineering but has been working as a Software Engineer for 2.5years (Expected 3yrs before loding EOI). 
I've read on many posts that if I were to get assessed by ACS, I would not be able to meet the suitability criteria, hence I am planning to get assessed by EA. 

As for EA, 
1) would I need to get my skills assessed if I want to claim the 3yrs working experience points? (5points)
2) what happens if I have a job change after the assessment? would the job change be counted or will I need to get it assessed again?
3) would I be able to work as a Software Engineer if my PR gets approved through the nomination of Electronics Engineer as my occupation?

Thanks in advance for your advise.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

1. your work experience is not in line with qualification, secondly EA cant assess skills for s/w 
engineers

2. you will be able to work in any field if you have PR


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. your work experience is not in line with qualification, secondly EA cant assess skills for s/w
> engineers
> 
> 2. you will be able to work in any field if you have PR


Hi Sultan,

Thanks for the reply. So it seems that nominating for an occupation is just to get the PR approved?


By the way, if I get assessed by EA for qualifications only, I choose which occupation during the assessment or would EA choose it for me after assessing my qualification?

Are there any suitability criteria for EA like in ACS where we need to have at least 2years experience taken off?

Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So it seems that nominating for an occupation is just to get the PR approved?
> 
> ...


yes, we choose an occupation for PR, after getting PR we can work wherever we get job


for skill assessment for qualification you choose an occupation based on your education, you prepare and submit career episodes and other relevant documents for work experience. EA checks whether you are skilled for the chosen occupation code and gives the outcome accordingly

EA doesnt have criteria like ACS, do skill assessment only for qualification

how many points you can make in EOI if you count zero points for experience ??


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, we choose an occupation for PR, after getting PR we can work wherever we get job
> 
> 
> for skill assessment for qualification you choose an occupation based on your education, you prepare and submit career episodes and other relevant documents for work experience. EA checks whether you are skilled for the chosen occupation code and gives the outcome accordingly
> ...


Hi Sultan,

My degree(3years) is from UK. I am wondering if I can get assessed under the Washington Accord pathway?

I am planning to claim the following points :
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
IELTS - 10
Partner/State sponsorship - 5

Any better way to do this?

If I want to claim for State Sponsorship, what are the requirements for EA? Is it only qualifications assessment or do I need my working experience assessed as well? I am hoping for WA.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> My degree(3years) is from UK. I am wondering if I can get assessed under the Washington Accord pathway?
> 
> ...



I am not sure but I think a state will nominate someone with work experience instead of someone without that, but nothing is impossible

WA's criteria for nomination are tough, why not NSW or VIC


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> I am not sure but I think a state will nominate someone with work experience instead of someone without that, but nothing is impossible
> 
> WA's criteria for nomination are tough, why not NSW or VIC


WA is my first choice but I am ok with any other states. Is it more lenient with NSW and VIC?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> WA is my first choice but I am ok with any other states. Is it more lenient with NSW and VIC?


i wont say more lenient, but the criteria to receive nomination is tougher in WA


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i wont say more lenient, but the criteria to receive nomination is tougher in WA


You seemed to be very knowledgeable in this 

I would like to ask if you know, for english test, do they judge the score by average of all modules or by individual modules?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> You seemed to be very knowledgeable in this
> 
> I would like to ask if you know, for english test, do they judge the score by average of all modules or by individual modules?


i have faint knowledge 

english score has to be individually for LRSW modules


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i have faint knowledge
> 
> english score has to be individually for LRSW modules


Thanks for your advise Sultan.

I guess I would need to get my PTE exam scored and to get my qualifications assessed by EA.

I have a degree from UK, a 3 years degree in Eletrical&Electronics Engineering. Can I apply through the Washington Accord pathway?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> Thanks for your advise Sultan.
> 
> I guess I would need to get my PTE exam scored and to get my qualifications assessed by EA.
> 
> I have a degree from UK, a 3 years degree in Eletrical&Electronics Engineering. Can I apply through the Washington Accord pathway?


i have zero knowledge about the Washington/Dublin accords and the associated pathways


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i have zero knowledge about the Washington/Dublin accords and the associated pathways


May I know how you got your qualifications/skills assessed?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> May I know how you got your qualifications/skills assessed?


it was through standard CDR pathway


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> it was through standard CDR pathway


I guess I would have to go through that too if I fail to go through the Accord.

For CDR, do we send in the 3 CDRs and EA will decide on which position we fall to?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> I guess I would have to go through that too if I fail to go through the Accord.
> 
> For CDR, do we send in the 3 CDRs and EA will decide on which position we fall to?


yes 3 Career episodes,


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes 3 Career episodes,


Hi Sultan,

Is it possible to apply under subclass 489? If I apply under subclass 489, what are the requirements to claim the 10points under state nomination? Are the requirements for state nomination under subclass 489 the same as 190?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi All,

Any idea how much time it takes for ACS completion, i have applied for ACS on 7th Jan and its still in the 1st stage. I have applied for code 26111

Hannibal


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Is it possible to apply under subclass 489? If I apply under subclass 489, what are the requirements to claim the 10points under state nomination? Are the requirements for state nomination under subclass 489 the same as 190?


you can apply under 489 also but that is a four year visa with lesser benefits as compared to PR

check state's criteria for 489 nomination, more or less it should be the same as for 190


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea how much time it takes for ACS completion, i have applied for ACS on 7th Jan and its still in the 1st stage. I have applied for code 26111
> 
> Hannibal


as far as i have heard 10-25 days


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> you can apply under 489 also but that is a four year visa with lesser benefits as compared to PR
> 
> check state's criteria for 489 nomination, more or less it should be the same as for 190


Hi Sultan,

I would like to check. If I am applying under 189 and including my spouse to claim the 5 points, what are the requirements for my spouse? I am an Engineer and she is an architect, both our occupations are on the SOL list. Does this mean she doesn't need to apply for her own 189 visa? She can just tag onto my 189 visa and get PR as well?


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ajeet said:


> Yes, you can include your spouse on your 189 visa application. She will also get PR with you on approval of your visa.



Hi Ajeet, 

What are the requirements in order to claim the 5 points? 
1) Does she her work experiences need to be assessed?
2) Any minimum work experience since her occupation is in the SOL list as well?
3) Is she required to have a minimum english competency test?

Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> Hi Ajeet,
> 
> What are the requirements in order to claim the 5 points?
> 1) Does she her work experiences need to be assessed?
> ...


For you to claim points for partnwrr skills, your wife needs to 
1 - get skill assessment done by competent authority for architects, I think it was icaa, I am not sure

2- get competent English (ielts 6 or equivalent)




Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> For you to claim points for partnwrr skills, your wife needs to
> 1 - get skill assessment done by competent authority for architects, I think it was icaa, I am not sure
> 
> 2- get competent English (ielts 6 or equivalent)
> ...


Hi Sultan,

For skills assessment for my partner, is it necessary to have work experience? Does my partner need to have 60 points?


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ajeet said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> You just need to get her assessment done to claim 5 points on YOUR visa application. This will contribute towards your points; she does not need to get 60 points if you are qualifying otherwise.
> 
> Good luck!!


Hi Ajeet,

How about work experience? Is qualifications assessment sufficient? (e.g EA)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> For skills assessment for my partner, is it necessary to have work experience? Does my partner need to have 60 points?


i am not much aware about assessment criteria for architects, it will be better to check with the relevant authority website

she doesnt need to score 60 in eoi


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i am not much aware about assessment criteria for architects, it will be better to check with the relevant authority website
> 
> she doesnt need to score 60 in eoi


Hi Sultan,

What if she is the primary and I am the partner, as a graduate in Engineering, I just need a qualifications assessment from EA only right?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> What if she is the primary and I am the partner, as a graduate in Engineering, I just need a qualifications assessment from EA only right?


yes, competent english also


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, competent english also


That's good to know. Initially I thought that both partners have to meet the 60 points criteria.


----------

